# p22 now get p99 9mm??



## painter69 (Dec 19, 2007)

I love my p22. Now I want 9mm for ccw, should I stay w/ walther? or switch to glock,xd-9. My hands are fairly small, the p22 could be a little bigger top to bottom in the grip, otherwise it is perfect. Can't find the xd or walther to rent :smt076 the g26 seemed alittle big around in the grip but tall enough. I like the sa on the p22, but the da is a little much. all ideas appreciated rayer:


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

The unbiased answer will be: It depends.

P22 is hammer fired with manual safety, P99 is striker with passive safeties so the only real similarities are the grip and styling.

P99 comes AS (DA/SA with long SA on reload) or QA (similar to Glock, but with decocker, heavier pull, and a consistent takeup that will be gritty when new, but smooths nicely when broken in)
XD only comes SAO 
Glock only comes Glock Safe Action 

Aside from superior ergonomics, the biggest advantage of the P99 will be the decocker that will allow you to field strip without pulling the trigger. P99 AS has the best SA trigger, but will have an initial DA pull. However, P99 has worst aftermarket support (accessories, few armorers) so you better like it out of the box.

The Glock has the most extensive aftermarket support, a mushy trigger, a notoriously thick grip and if later than Gen 2, widely spaced finger grooves that can be uncomfortable to some.

The XD has no finger grooves and is more suitable for a wider variety of hands than Glock, but is not as nice a grip as P99. XD trigger has more consistent takeup than Glock (not mushy).


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

does Walther not make the QA anymore?
The only new ones I have AS and DAO..


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

submoa said:


> XD has better trigger than Glock (not mushy).


That's subjective. I prefer the Glock trigger to the XD for the Glock's shorter, firmer reset.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Having shot all three you mention, I prefer the ergonomics of the P99 with the medium-sized backstrap. I just balances and points better in my hand than does the other two. My P99 is as accurate and reliable as my Glock, and sure is a lot prettier too (not that it matters....).

All three are great weapons, so it's not easy to recommend one over the other. Given your smaller hands, you might like the ability of the P99 to change the size of the backstrap. If I could only have one sd auto, it would be the P99....

PhilR.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> That's subjective.


Any criticism of old blocky mushy trigger is "subjective." Do not question the hive mind. 

No poly gun's trigger comes close to a well tuned Series 70 1911.... but that's off topic.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

kenn said:


> does Walther not make the QA anymore?


Walther markets the QA as their standard for LE and military. Plus the QA trigger is the foundation for the PPS. Not likely to disappear anytime soon.

However... S&W imports Walthers based on their forecast of the US market. So it may be possible that P99 QAs may be still made, but not imported.

P990 is definitely dead.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

Having tried all three, I think the P99 has a great grip and feel (OUTSTANDING, actually...in fact I just bought one...), the XD shoots and points better, and the Glock has the better trigger. Although with a decent trigger job the XD excels there as well.

Of course, YMMV. I own an XD9sc, just bought a P99 9mm, and have shot a G26.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i love my g26 and i like the fact that the g17 mags fit in the g26 mag well


----------



## painter69 (Dec 19, 2007)

I'll keep looking for somewhere to rent the p99.


----------

